# rsync over ssh et les accents



## lethaeus (12 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir,

Voilà, j'ai un petit script bash qui me fait un backup sur un serveur Fedora en utilisant rsync via un tunnel ssh de mon iBook. Avant, j'utilisais toujours rsync, mais avec un partage Samba monté sur le serveur et ça marchait, mais c'est moins pratique.
Le problème avec ssh maintenant est que mes caractères accentués sont ignorés, donc d'une part, ça ne sauvegarde pas les fichiers avec des accents et d'autre part, ça m'a effacé mes fichiers accentués (l'option --delete de rsync) dans mon répertoire cible distant.

Comment & où puis-je configurer l'encodage des caractères pour ssh ?

Vous remerciant.
fabien.


----------



## Einbert (14 Mars 2006)

Peut-être en passant par la commande luit (man luit ) ?


----------



## tatouille (14 Mars 2006)

lethaeus a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Voilà, j'ai un petit script bash qui me fait un backup sur un serveur Fedora en utilisant rsync via un tunnel ssh de mon iBook. Avant, j'utilisais toujours rsync, mais avec un partage Samba monté sur le serveur et ça marchait, mais c'est moins pratique.
> Le problème avec ssh maintenant est que mes caractères accentués sont ignorés, donc d'une part, ça ne sauvegarde pas les fichiers avec des accents et d'autre part, ça m'a effacé mes fichiers accentués (l'option --delete de rsync) dans mon répertoire cible distant.
> ...


utf8 
configure ton shell fedora en unicode


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

Et comment on configure un shell quelconque en unicode ?


----------



## lethaeus (14 Mars 2006)

Merci pour vos réponses. Je ne connaissais pas luit, j'essaierai.
Pour la Fedora, je crois que le shell est déjà en UTF-8.


----------



## tatouille (14 Mars 2006)

verifie car la map hfs de ton ibook est en utf8
si il ya des problèmes de lecture de caracteres c'est que le "reader"  échappe des caractere ascii
donc ne comprend pas l'encoding 

je fais des backup depuis une fedora de xservers et ca fonctionne sans probleme
meme process tunnel ssh arret de certains services et hop copy


----------



## lethaeus (14 Mars 2006)

En fait, je fais l'inverse, je backup depuis l'iBook vers la Fedora


----------



## tatouille (14 Mars 2006)

fait alors un tar gz des dossiers , checksum puis envoie le tar gz


----------



## lethaeus (14 Mars 2006)

En fait, je me rends juste compte d'un truc que je n'avais pas pris la peine de vérifier hier soir. Il semble que la copie fonctionne très bien en fait, lorsque je vais voir sur le serveur Fedora, les fichiers sont copiés avec les bons caractères diacritiques. En fait, c'est lorsque je monte le répertoire en question avec Samba sur l'iBook que je n'accède pas à certains fichiers, c'est l'icône avec un contour hachuré que l'on rencontre semble-t-il par exemple lorsque l'on fait une recherche Spotlight, que l'on efface certains fichiers (corbeille également) et que l'on rafraichit Spotlight, il met un certain temps à s'apercevoir que ces fichiers sont supprimés et il affiche un temps cette icône. Désolé si je m'exprime bizarrement à propos de cette icône de fichier, je suis Mac user depuis 6 mois seulement ;]

Enfin bref, les fichiers sont sauvegardés sur le serveur Fedora, mais je ne peux pas les voir depuis OS X avec le rép monté. Par exemple, j'ai un rép de gravures de Gustave Doré dans un rép "Gustave Doré", et bien ce rép n'apparait pas du tout.... C'est beaucoup moins gênant que le problème que je croyais au départ, car mes backup fonctionnent, mais c'est étrange quand même. Si vous avez des idées, je suis preneur. Je peux poster des copies d'écran aussi si ça peut aider (mes explications ne sont pas toujours claires).

Je suis bien en UTF-8 sur la Fedora, pour info un 'locale' sur la FC4 me donne :



> LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8
> LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.UTF-8"
> LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR.UTF-8"
> LC_TIME="fr_FR.UTF-8"
> ...



Et sur OS X, c'est : 



> LANG=
> LC_COLLATE="C"
> LC_CTYPE="C"
> LC_MESSAGES="C"
> ...



Je crois que C signifie en_US je crois ?


----------



## tatouille (15 Mars 2006)

oui c'est un patch pour garder la compatibilité
c'est le status par default ceux qui ont compilés (cod,coi avant le sujet) perl (par exemple)
depuis 10.1 connaissent bien le prob 

ta map osx est en unicode test dans ton terminal 

donc c'est samba (il ya deja eu des problèmes avec plusieurs versions de samba à propos de ceci)
je te conseille d'aller ici [SIZE=-1]lists.*samba*.org[/SIZE]


----------

